# Rum Cake question



## dr. zoidberg (May 22, 2006)

I'm contemplating on baking a Rum Cake, like my grampa used to make, for work. 

I have two problems...

1. I can't find his recipe and...

2. I'm a Helicopter Mechanic at a National Guard hangar and most of the recipes I find say to add the rum AFTER the glaze is made. In other words, The alcohol won't be evaporated out, and i don't want to bring an alcoholic cake to work. 

I don't see any reason I can't add the Rum to the butter/sugar glaze during cooking, to evaporate the alcohol. Do you? :chef:


----------



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

I use rum in the glaze, as it is cooked...most of the alcohol cooks out, but the flavor remains. 
Just for grins this is a super easy rum cake recipe:
1 yellow cake mix
1 package vanilla instant pudding
1/2 cup rum ( I like the dark spiced rum, cheap is ok )
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup vegetable oil
4 eggs

dump it all together in a mixer, mix on medium 'til it changes color.
Bake at 350 in a greased bundt pan 'til a toothpick pulls out clean. (45 minutes -1 hour)
It is a "pound cake" consistency and I have yet to have it fail.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Cheesy as it sounds, Bacardi.com has a killer rum cake recipe.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I do not know which way you will go but remember to take the glaze off the stove and then add the rum that is if you want to keep your eyebrows. Just a tip.

Rgds Rook


----------



## lindat (Nov 11, 2006)

About 45 years ago I lived in an area that had quite a few Italians and Italian bakeries. We loved to go to these bakeries and buy rum cakes, especially for holidays. Why learn to make the cakes when you could buy them, right? :blush: 

I moved away long ago and, of course, the mix of residents in the area has changed drastically, so I can't go back and buy one of these cakes. 

All I can remember about the cakes is they generally were a 2 to 4 layer white cake with a fine crumb. Not dense like a pudding cake, just a nice fine crumb. Sometimes one of the inner layers was frosted with a light chocolate frosting, and sometimes the same chocolate frosting was on the sides of the cake, but rarely on the top, although the top was frosted with a vanilla frosting. The frosting was not thick - it was more of a light creamy consistency. The rum was definited poured into the unfinished cake, not in the frosting. The sides of the cake were pressed with lots of thinly sliced almonds. 

So, can anyone help me reproduce this cake? I would be very grateful.


----------

